# What bug is this?



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know what kind of worm this is?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like an earth worm to me.Hard to tell by the pics.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree with Lou. I sometimes find small earthworms in my vivs. I don't think they're a problem, but I usually feed them to my bearded dragon.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I believe it is an earthworm only because i still have springtails so i dont think its a nemertean but its still possible


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The picture is unclear, but the dark portions look like ingested substrate. That looks like earthworm to me.
Look for that telltale head wave. A nemertean often lifts it's head and waves it around as if looking around searching for something.
You could also whip up a nice Springtail Mignon and offer it to him.  If he passes that up, it's just an earthworm.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Well this worm is already dead but when i saw it in the tank it was by springtails and it wasn't eating them but it was waving its head.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Just curious....what substrate are you using and are you sterilizing your plants before you put them in your viv.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

looks like an Oligochaeta

They can come in with plants. I've even found them between the leaves of bromeliads on occasion. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Bcs TX said:


> Just curious....what substrate are you using and are you sterilizing your plants before you put them in your viv.


I am using eco earth but am going to be cleaning out my tank and will be using abg mix. I sterilized all my plants except for the moss i used. I have already found out that it was the moss i put in my tank that brought the worms and slugs.


----------

